# Brain Mold



## panzafit (Oct 21, 2009)

I really like the brain mold jello kit, but would like to use the mold for some type of cracker dip (other than seafood), instead of jello. Does anyone have a recipie for a dip to use in this mold? Also what is the best technique for getting the dip out without breaking the shape?


----------



## missbook (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one as well, I was thinking about doing a bacon cheese ball recipe that I have and seeing if it will hold the shape since it is a cheese ball so it will be hardened. I haven't done the test run of it yet though. But I would think any cheese ball type would do nicely since it will hold a shape.

I will let you know how it goes once I test it.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I've used Kraft French Onion dip in the past- just took out of containers and mixed in about tablespoon of plain gelatin disolved in 1/4 cup of warm water before pouring into the mould which I grease with cooking spray beforehand.

Shannie-Boo (thanks again!) also gave me this recipe but I haven't tried it yet.

"1 (10 3/4 oz) can Cream of Mushroom Soup
8 oz softened cream cheese (sometimes I use one of the flavored ones, like garlic and herb)
1 (o.25 oz) envelope of unflavored gelatin, softened in 1/4 cup hot water
1 lb package ham lunch meat or cooked shrimp processed to a paste
1 cup mayo
1 tablespoon lemon juice
tabasco or creole seasoning to taste (I omit this for the ham spread)

Heat soup undiluted and add cream cheese.
Stir in softened gelatin and blend well.
Fold in remaining ingredients, and pour into mold sprayed with non-stick spray. Chill until firm and serve with crackers.

Some tips I've learned over the years:
It's easiest to process the lunch meat if you cut the whole stack of it into little squares and throw it into a food processor with the Mayonnaise and the lemon juice. But before I got a food processor I use to do it with one of those hand-held stick blenders. You may be able to do the same thing with a blender..."


I think the best way to see what works (and the tastiest) is to try out your favourie dip or spread beforehand- I think cream cheese based dips would work best as the tend t hold shape abit.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a recipe for a canned chicken curry cheese ball, if you are interested... I usually buy a cheese ball, soften and press it into the greased mold. I cheat, lol and it works great.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Last year I made a "zombie brain" with cream cheese, pesto and sundried tomatoes. It looked really creepy with the green and white overall color speckled with the red slivers of the tomato. I served it with crackers. When I made it, i used saranwrap to line the mold and then just mixed the ingredients and smashed it into the mold. I made sure it got plenty of time to chill in the fridge so it got harder again. When I served it I just inverted it and it slid right out of the mold and i carefully peeled off the saranwrap. Definately could see all the detail of the mold, at least until everyone dug in!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

yummum29 said:


> I have a recipe for a canned chicken curry cheese ball, if you are interested... I usually buy a cheese ball, soften and press it into the greased mold. I cheat, lol and it works great.


Can you please share the recipe for the chicken cheese ball?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Chicken Curry Cheese Ball

2pkgs cream cheese
2 cans (5 oz) canned chicken , drained
1 cup green grapes, chunked
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 TBSP sour cream
1 tsp curry

combine in bowl and shape into ball.

I would probably leave out the onions or substitute white onion for the green, and chop the grapes up finely (adds a lot to the recipe), I was thinking of adding a bit of food coloring to either "gray" or "pink" it up for the brain color???

sounds like a crazy recipe, I know , but it's really good. I also add red pepper if I am not making it for a brain


----------

